# Tomorrow's ride



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Heading up Beverly Glen...Mulholland, Coldwater Canyon down to the park then up through Franklin Canyon, back over Mulholland to Laurel - down and back up Ventura...look out for a slightly overwieight guy in too tight clothing on a boneshaking silver Motobecane......light but so damn harsh !! Steel frame coming next week ! This is the last big thrash on the 'Becane that I love despite it's uncompromising ride ! Looking to break 50mph on Coldwater....ride safe everyone....will post a report on ride report forum tomorrow afternoon


----------

